# Certifications from NHA--National Healthcare Association



## anna80030@yahoo.com (May 2, 2016)

Hello, 
I am struggling with the two certifications from NHA websites, Certified Electronic Health Record Specialist (CEHRS), Certified Billing and Coding Specialist (CBCS), there were obtained while I was attending a Medical coding program, I had to pass these two certifications. But after two years in the field, nobody has ever looked at these certificates. 
These are due soon and cost $200 to renew, my company does not reimburse any certifications fee, so I am thinking about to let them go. What are your experience about these certifications? Or have you ever heard them? 
Your input is very appreciated!


----------



## mray85 (May 5, 2016)

These are not widely accepted. I honestly cannot think of any company that accepts those due to the nature of how basic the courses are. I'd say 99.9% of companies require an AAPC or AHIMA certification to be employed as a coder. I'd save that money and invest it into the AAPC or AHIMA certification.


----------

